# A Chile Roaster for your grill



## billrigsby (Aug 16, 2008)

Maybe a bit off topic, but if you have a smoker chances are good you have a grill too.

I was thinking of making something like this, At this price why bother.
He also has smaller and larger models.








	

		
			
		

		
	
 Reduced 67%






 
300 x 242 (57.06K)






http://cgi.ebay.com/5-lb.-CHILE-PEPP...ayphotohosting

There is also a Stainless Steel model for considerably more $$.

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Stainless-Steel-5-...id=p3911.c0.m14


----------

